# 5000 ford Gen wireing



## cullomt (Jan 1, 2014)

I just bought a 1974 5000 Gas it has a non working Alt I have a good Gen to replace it with. Im wanting to keep it perty much stock. The wireing has been modified to have the Alt. does anyone have a wireing Diagram to put it back to stock?
Any good places to get a whole new wireing harness?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi cullomt, 

Welcome aboard the Ford / New Holland Forum. 

I think that your best source for a Ford 5000 wiring diagram will be an 
I&T FO-42 shop manual. You can get these on ebay or other internet sources for $30-$35.

You can search the internet for a wiring diagram, but it will likely not be exactly what you want. I found the attached diagram on the internet which I think is for a 5000. 

Aftermarket wiring harnesses are also available with internet sources and also on ebay. Aftermarket harnesses do not use the Ford color code, so you must have paperwork with the harness identifying color and connection.

Good luck and post back if you need any help.


----------

